# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Гарги Деви (Вачакнави) в Шримад Бхагаватам

## Хари-канта д.д.

Можно я еще немного попридираюсь к переводу?...))
Собирая информацию о Гарги Деви, дочери Гарга Муни, обнаружила, что ее упоминание исчезло или несколько исказилось в русском переводе Шримад Бхагаватам...

1. Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.12, комментарий:
"В «Брихад-араньяка-упанишад» (3.8.9) великий мудрец Ягьявалкья *говорит своей жене*: этасйа в? акшарасйа пра??сане гарги с?рй?-чандрамасау видх?тау тиш?хата? — «Верховная Личность Бога повелевает всем, о Гарги. Даже Солнце, Луна и такие великие полубоги, как Господь Брахма и царь Индра, подвластны Всевышнему».
В оригинале:
In the B?had-?ra?yaka Upani?ad (3.8.9), Y?j?avalkya *says to Gargi, the daughter of Garga Muni*, etasya v? ak?arasya pra??sane gargi s?ry?-candramasau vidh?tau ti??hata?: "My dear Garg?, everything is under the control of the Supreme Personality of Godhead. Even the sun, the moon and other controllers and demigods like Lord Brahm? and King Indra are all under His control."

Гарги Деви не является женой Ягьявалки Муни. Она была женщиной-аскетом, вступившей в диспут с ним при дворе царя Джанаки.  

2. Шримад Бхагаватам 2.9.9, комментарий:

"Там говорится, что Ягьявалкья в беседе с Гарги описал *ему* трансцендентную обитель Господа, которая находится выше самой высокой планеты вселенной — Брахмалоки".

It is said that Y?j?avalkya described the transcendental abode of the Lord to Gargi, and that the abode of the Lord is situated above the highest planet of the universe, namely Brahmaloka. 

Тут снова имеется в виду беседа между мудрецом и Гарги Деви, а не Гаргой Муни. В этой дискуссии они как раз и затрагивали эти темы.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gargi_Vachaknavi 

Я не ошиблась?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна, матаджи! Примите мои поклоны!
Со второй цитатой - понятно. 2-я Песнь переводилась примерно в 90-м году; переводчики были мало сведущи в тонкостях ведической истории, могли и не знать, кто такая Гарги. А из английского текста непонятно, он это или она. Во Второй песни есть некоторые неточности подобного рода, и я думаю, что со временем мы выпустим новое издание, где они будут исправлены.

С первой цитатой интереснее. Отправлю Ваш вопрос переводчику, который занимался Пятой песнью. Посмотрим, что он скажет.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна, прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. 

Спасибо!

Еще один аргумент: насколько я знаю, нигде не встречается упоминание о дискуссии между Гарга Муни и Ягьявалки.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Кстати, Гарги Деви упоминается еще 2 раза в "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите", Антья-лила, 1.188-189. У меня нет русского перевода, поэтому нет возможности сверить. Посмотрите вы, пожалуйста.

188:
The dust from cows and calves on the road creates a kind of darkness indicating that K???a is returning home from the pasture. Also, the darkness of evening provokes the gop?s to meet K???a. Thus the pastimes of K???a and the gop?s are covered by a kind of transcendental darkness and are therefore impossible for ordinary scholars of the Vedas to see.'
PURPORT
This verse from the Lalita-m?dhava (1.23) is spoken by Paurnamasi in a conversation with Gargi.

189:
May the sweet sound of Lord K???a's flute, His authorized messenger, be glorified, for it expertly releases ?r?mat? R?dh?r??? from Her shyness and attracts Her from Her home to the forest.'
PURPORT
This verse from Lalita-m?dhava (1.24) is spoken by Gargi, the daughter of Gargamuni.

----------


## vijitatma das

В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" как раз все переведено верно.
А насчет "жены Ягьявалкьи" - причиной тут была неточность допущенная Гопипаранадханой Прабху в переписке. Вот что мне ответил переводчик.

"Думаю, что это ошибка и что надо сделать как в англ. тексте. В напечатанной англ. книге, помнится, была ссылка на "Гарга-упанишад", и когда, лет двадцать назад, об этом спросили Гопипаранадхану Прабху, он ответил так: "Definitely there is no Garga or Gargi
Upanisad. The passage is in the Brhad-aranyaka Upanisad, spoken by Yajnavalkya to his wife Gargi". Видимо, после этого мы стали считать, что Гарги была женой Ягьявалки. Однако из "Брихадараньяка-упанишад" известно, что его двух жен звали по-другому".

----------


## vijitatma das

Кстати, спасибо за замечание. Сейчас как раз готовится новый тираж Пятой песни, там мы исправим эту ошибку.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Понятно. Всякое бывает... Спасибо за честность!

----------

